# Francesinhas



## pinokio (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't if anyone has tried thsee. If you are ever visiting Portugal (North - Porto, Douro region) you must not miss out on these. The secret is the sauce, logically existing lots of varieties. The rest has no secrets, bread, beef, ham, cheese, "linguiça", all topped off with a fried egg and "the" sauce.

FANTASTIC!!!! 

Just so you know what they look like:http://www.ff.uc.pt/~rmatos/panodopo2/Soneca-II/Francesinha.jpg


----------

